# Best place for to buy adult tegus?



## Mr. Jiffy (Jan 18, 2015)

I have looked and looked but cannot find adult argentines for sale, is there any secret websites, besides this one, that I can look on that have been proven as reliable?


----------



## N8bub (Jan 18, 2015)

Check kingsnake.com, faunaclassifieds.com, also tegusonly.com. I have never purchased from tegusonly.com but he always has them as they are wild caught in florida. Can't speak as to the tameness of these tegus but there are several members here who have purchased from him and were pleased, also seen some less than pleased.


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2015)

LLLReptile may also have some. Tell them we sent you!


----------



## Jacobhreptiles (Feb 16, 2015)

i highly recommend tegusonly!!!


----------



## Walter1 (Feb 17, 2015)

I've had positive experiences with Tegusonly


----------



## reptilenut (Feb 25, 2015)

I agree with Jacobhreptiles, and Walter. I absolutely love my Lord Montague I got from tegusonly.


----------

